# Need help with Aqua v1



## Tiaan PTA (15/4/15)

Hi.

I bought an Aqua v1 from VapeClub, but I can't seem to use it. 
I struggle my balls off to build the coils and if I put the coils and wicks in, the thing leaks like a punctured water tank. 
Is there anyone in the Pretoria area that can show me how it's done?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Xhale (15/4/15)

the coils arent the easiest thing, but you dont change them often so its not a deal breaker.
I made a video on bottom filling the aqua, but its not on youtube now but check youtube for bottom filling aqua and see how you get on. If that fails, my review of the aqua v1 is still here on ecigssa to have a read
I too had a very leaky aqua until I figured out how to fill it properly.

(just adding that I still use the aqua as my goto device after about a year of ownership...thats ma y many many days and I'm on my second set of coils, and about 300 wicks)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

Here are some links on this forum:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-take-on-the-aqua-tank.t2310/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/aqua-rta.t1754/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/aqua-rba.t1597/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (15/4/15)

It's either too little wick (must fill the channels all the way down) or its the filling method. I have discovered that when filling from the top just put your one finger over the top of the chimney (where the drip tip goes in) thereby sealing the air pressure off and also keep your finger over the chimney when screwing the top cap on.


----------



## Tiaan PTA (15/4/15)

I got some kanthal wire and a coil jig from a friend of mine and I Have been playing around trying to build a coil.
The problem is that my Smok M65 died on me, so all I have left now is my iStick 20W.
So I must minimum build two coils of 2 ohm each for the 20W to work with it, but the wire I got from him is too thick, the highest ohms I get with it is 1 ohm per coil, that makes the whole unit 0.5 ohm and the 20W can only handle minimum 1 ohm.

What gauge wire do I need to keep the Aqua above 1 ohm?


----------



## Viper_SA (15/4/15)

Download 'steam engine' from Google Play. Calculates everything for you.


----------



## RezaD (16/4/15)

Alternatively run a single coil. I prefer it in single coil mode. I can run the battery right down to 3.5 volt and it still vapes fine. Need to show you with some pics how to wick it in single coil mode. Basically you need at least a 2.4mm ID coil and use more wick and just split it evenly to fill all 4 juice channels.


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Tiaan PTA said:


> I got some kanthal wire and a coil jig from a friend of mine and I Have been playing around trying to build a coil.
> The problem is that my Smok M65 died on me, so all I have left now is my iStick 20W.
> So I must minimum build two coils of 2 ohm each for the 20W to work with it, but the wire I got from him is too thick, the highest ohms I get with it is 1 ohm per coil, that makes the whole unit 0.5 ohm and the 20W can only handle minimum 1 ohm.
> 
> What gauge wire do I need to keep the Aqua above 1 ohm?



Use 28/30G for dual coils above 1 Ohm...with 28G it would be 2x 11/12 wraps around 2.5mm ID and with 30G it would be 7/8 wraps (also 2.5mm ID). Maybe aim for around 1.2 Ohm to be safe when starting out (so 2x 2.4 Ohm coils)

Go here for you calculations

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA (16/4/15)

Yes please share the single coil setup. It really sounds interesting.


----------



## RezaD (16/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Use 28/30G for dual coils above 1 Ohm...with 28G it would be 2x 11/12 wraps around 2.5mm ID and with 30G it would be 7/8 wraps (also 2.5mm ID). Maybe aim for around 1.2 Ohm to be safe when starting out (so 2x 2.4 Ohm coils)
> 
> Go here for you calculations


Too many wraps with 28G. It will ramp up very slowly and will drain the battery much quicker.


----------



## Tiaan PTA (16/4/15)

So it might be better with 32G?


----------



## RezaD (16/4/15)

Tiaan PTA said:


> Yes please share the single coil setup. It really sounds interesting.


When I rewick it tomorrow evening I will take pics for you. Japanese cotton is the easiest way to get it right consistently.


----------



## RezaD (16/4/15)

No don't use 32G.. too thin and the coil will be very fragile and springy. 30G is OK. I use 28G or 26G in single coil mode but 26G is only suitable for 0.6 ohms or lower.


----------



## RezaD (16/4/15)

Always try to keep your wraps below 9.


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

I haven't personally had any issues with ramp times at 12 wraps dual coil 28G...at around 15-20W


----------



## RezaD (20/4/15)

@Tiaan PTA . Single coil wicking pics can be found here: http://ecigssa.co.za/suywwacs-aqua-atomisers.t1614/


----------



## Tiaan PTA (20/4/15)

Thanx.
I used 30g wire to make two coils and got to 0.9 ohm with just a few wraps.
I am going to try my 26g wire now and wrap more winds to try and get to 1.2 ohm.
With the 30 ohm I could make a lot of wraps, the ohm on the 30g is just too high.


----------



## RezaD (20/4/15)

Tiaan PTA said:


> Thanx.
> I used 30g wire to make two coils and got to 0.9 ohm with just a few wraps.
> I am going to try my 26g wire now and wrap more winds to try and get to 1.2 ohm.
> With the 30 ohm I could make a lot of wraps, the ohm on the 30g is just too high.



Tiaan 26G will require 10 wraps to get a single 1.2 Ohm coil (2.4mm ID) while 28G will require 6 wraps which is ideal. I would go for the 28G. I use 26G because I want 0.6 Ohm which is 6 wraps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Golf (22/4/15)

...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Phoenix (22/4/15)

Quick tip, make sure the very first and the very last thing you do is adjust the juice control. When opening, always tighten the juice control all the way down. When putting everything together, always tighten the juice control down and then assemble. Once you have reassembled and have opened your air holes, only then, loosen the juice control. Doesn't matter how you fill.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA (26/4/15)

Thanks. 
I figured out how to fill it. 
Fill from the top, put the top cap on, but don't tighten it. Just let the thread start taking then turn it upside down and screw the top cap all the way on.


----------



## Xhale (26/4/15)

I'll make a video shortly to show the other method.

video will be live shortly here


footnotes: I had some juice in my aqua prior to making this, (old juice) so threw it down the sink and ran some water into the tank to clean it out ready for a video (hence why my fingers got wet.....when I turned the aqua upside down to "do my thing" the water in the chimney ran onto my fingers. My own stupidity.)


----------

